# Very faint line on First response



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi there,
I am on day 22 of my cycle and just did a first response test (I know i'm supposed to wait till day 24) and got a VERY faint line, but it is definitely there.  Could this just be a watermark that shows up regardless of the result?

Grateful for your advice as I don't want to get too excited unnecessarily!!
J


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hello Jed

Well you have tested very early if you're only on day 22 of your cycle
however a line is a line however faint... i'd suggest you test again in a few days time and watch your line get darker as your HCG increases.

Wish you all the best

Kim x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Kim,
It's an agonising wait but I'll test again in a couple of days to see if the line is any darker.

Jx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi jed

i have just had the same experience. I got a faint line with a boots own hpt then a negative with a predictor. But me being me couldnt leave it so I tested with a first response which had again a faint line. I managed to wait 3 days and tested again first thing and the line was there and definately darker. I am now 7 weeks and waiting to see my midwife. Try not to test again to soon ( i know how hard it is) I had to hide my debit card. But try again in a few days first thing. And apparently if you wee in the night or drink during the night it can also affect the result. But i must say it sounds promising
Good Luck 
Love Sally


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Sally, I'm trying not to get my hopes up but it's hard!  It's great to hear that it worked out for you though, hopefully I'll be able to get a positive result in a couple of days.
Jx


----------



## Broken Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

I had the same experience as Sally--very faint line at first and then a dark line a couple of days later.  I'd wait a day or two and test again.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------

